# Biting Pike..........



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The Pike are biting at Mouse River Park and dam north of Westhope........ :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Great...one prob...thats about a 5 hour drive for me
So go catch one for me :splat: :beer:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Went fishing Mothers Day,north of Westhope,nailed 35 to 40 Pike(C&L)..Every cast was a strike....it was a blast......Finally caught three pike for supper and headed home.


----------

